# Arched Cabins? Small house living



## Koda (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of them? Their prices seem really fair. I was wondering if anyone can read the materials used or look at the construction and insulation and give some input as to whether or not these would be a decent home? I don't know much of anything about building houses or prices. We have been seriously looking into building a small house or having one built. We have been trying to weigh our options on what would be a reasonable and economical route without just being a tin shack with no insulation. Any input or knowledge would be appreciated!


----------



## Koda (Jun 10, 2014)

Edit: forgot to post their link! http://www.archedcabins.com/index.html


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know about that particular company, but here's a link to a Mother Earth News article about a similar build. Click on "slideshow" to see the pics.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/quonset-hut-zmaz09amzraw.aspx?SlideShow=1


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

kinda like a barn roof


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nevermind.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

One thing that jumps out immediately. In order to cut costs and make them cheap, they installed the roof sheeting in the wrong direction. Will eventually lead to leaks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't see that it would be cheaper and quicker than conventional studs and trusses. Here they would condensate with out special insulation that is expensive. "Cheap" for a shell, maybe, but making it livable, not so much, odd angles, high ceiling to heat. Not for me....James


----------



## Koda (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your insight. I figured at their price there would be something wrong or needing more finishing. So is stick building the economic way to go? I know plenty of people build their own home but it doesn't make the idea any less daunting.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Blow on foam insulation does the trick around here -- I think it needs to be 4" thick to be 19 R equivalent. It looks kind of neat from the inside when done and painted.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Most times interiors are lathe'd with an interior installed, at least down low over the insulation....James


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Look into cordwood homes. If you have access to lumber, you can build very inexpensively. My husband and I love the look (not all of them, but some). The thermal mass makes cordwood homes very energy efficient, too. Here is one we like: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5W4zzIFvto[/ame] . Our plan is to build into the hill. The back of our house will be high bermed concrete (north side). The east side will be an attached two car garage. Front will face south will lots of windows and a nice front porch with overhang to keep it cool in heat of summer. West side will be partially exposed and partially bermed. 

LuLu


----------

